# gto transmission/ computer help???



## DelawareGTO (Sep 6, 2011)

I have an 05 a4 Gto and when you hit wot and get up to about 100 to 110 the traction control pops up on the dash and it gets stuck off? Also after this it shifts REALLY hard into gears. As soon as you turn the car off then back on again though its back to normal? Please tell me someone else has had this happen to them? Any ideas? Also when this happened the other day I had the mieneke check it and they said 20+ codes came up. A new record for them... lost communication w/ engine control lost communication with traction control and abs. Shift slipping. Etc. Any ideas please?


----------



## bondpw01 (Jul 2, 2012)

I was told by the mech's at a Chevy dealership, that you are not supposed to punch it with the traction on. They said that when the car loses traction you have to let off the accelerator. So I now drive with it off all the time. The only time it is on is when it rains.


----------

